# Was und wofür ist PCIe?



## BleachGold (22. Juli 2016)

*Was und wofür ist PCIe?*

Hey,

wenn ich mir öfters Mainboards anschaue seh ich immer wieder die Bezeichnung PCIe. Z.b das gigabyte ga-z170-hd3p hat 2mal PCIe x16. Nun hab ich versucht dazu was rauszufinden, aber hab nur erfahren, dass es für soundkarten, manche Grafikkarten und andere Peripherie da ist.
Sollte man beim Kauf eines Mainboards bzw. Der Grafikkarte darauf achten was für ein PCI vorhanden ist? Und für welche Peripherie sind die nun?


----------



## flotus1 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was und wofür ist PCIe?*

Das ist doch eine recht grundlegende Frage zu deren Beantwortung man ganz schön weit ausholen müsste. Zum Glück hat das PCGH schon getan, sogar mit Video.
PCI-Express: Lanes, Routing, Sharing, Switches erklart [Artikel der Woche]

Wenn du nach der Lektüre des Artikels noch konkrete Fragen hast sind die sicher leichter zu beantworten.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was und wofür ist PCIe?*

Wenn er so eine Grundlegende Frage hat, ist das Video vielleicht schon zu viel.

PCIe 3.0 ist eine Schnittstelle, mit der verschiedene Erweiterungskarten (Soundkarten, Grafikkarten, Netzwerkkarten) angebunden werden können.
Da gibt es dann verschiedene Standards. Früher gab es PCI, dann wurde es irgendwann zu PCIe (e = express), PCIe 2.0 und heute PCIe 3.0. 

Es gibt verschiedene Längen von Slots, x16 sind die ganz langen Slots. Das heißt, das Board hat dann eben 2x diesen Slot verbaut.


----------



## ZMC (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Was und wofür ist PCIe?*

Wobei man zwei 16x PCIE 3.0 Slots vor allem dann braucht, wenn man zwei Grafikkarten gleichzeitig betreiben will. Soundkarten sind oft mit 1x PCIE angebunden und dafür haben die meisten Boards eigene kleinere PCIE Slots. Bei Erweiterungskarten für M.2 SSDs oder vielleicht Netzwerk könnte ich es mir noch vorstellen, aber die sind ja selten geworden, da beides "on board" in brauchbarer Ausführung vorhanden ist.


----------

